# ungültige zeigeroption



## schokocross (29. Mai 2007)

habe seit kurzem immer mal wieder eine fehlermeldung wenn ich wow beende und blasc das profil updaten will

zwar passiert nichts weiteres ausser das da steht ungültige zeigeroption aber is doch irgendwie komisch uns  stört vorallem da sie sich nicht immer wegklicken lassen will


----------



## Torien (29. Mai 2007)

Hab die gleiche Fehlermeldung!!


----------



## Ondris (29. Mai 2007)

schokocross schrieb:


> habe seit kurzem immer mal wieder eine fehlermeldung wenn ich wow beende und blasc das profil updaten will
> 
> zwar passiert nichts weiteres ausser das da steht ungültige zeigeroption aber is doch irgendwie komisch uns  stört vorallem da sie sich nicht immer wegklicken lassen will



Kann ich bestätigen, bei mir tritt der Fehler auch hin und wieder auf. 

Im Weiteren seh ich bei meinen Chars welche lvl 70 sind die neuen Fraktionen leider nicht. Ist das nur bei mir so, oder hat buffed.de die Fraktionen nur noch nicht aktualisiert?


----------



## splen (29. Mai 2007)

schokocross schrieb:


> habe seit kurzem immer mal wieder eine fehlermeldung wenn ich wow beende und blasc das profil updaten will
> 
> zwar passiert nichts weiteres ausser das da steht ungültige zeigeroption aber is doch irgendwie komisch uns  stört vorallem da sie sich nicht immer wegklicken lassen will



dito ... ungültige Zeigeroption


----------



## Xaiznah (30. Mai 2007)

Dito, erst seit dem letzten Patrch.

Ich hab das gefühl, der Fehler tritt erst auf, wenn ich meinen Computer länger laufen lasse.

Den Screenshot unten habe ich übrigends gemacht, als ich morgends aufgestanden bin und monitor angeschaltet habe, also dürfte da nichts aktualisiert worden sein. Auch habe ich einmal einen Fehler dieser Art bekommen als ich meinen Rechner herunterfahren wollte.

lg
X.


----------



## Xaiznah (31. Mai 2007)

blue plz! oder so ähnlich...

ne, wirklich würd mich mal interessieren ob blasc jetzt den Fehler auf der Spur ist oder nur däumchen dreht weil man nichts findet.

Ich würde gern mehr Infos geben wenn ich könnte, log dateien sehen total normal aus.

Blasc lässt sich weiterbenutzen wenn der Fehler erscheint. Achja, ich hab nur das wow-plugin installiert aber net dieses komsiche news-spam-teil-plugin. > ; )

so, nun blaue antwort bezüglich der lage des Fehlers! Wenigstens ein "uns ist der Fehler bekannt und wir arbeiten dran" oder "geh nach hause du nerfst da ist nichts du redest nur rofl" ...


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2007)

Xaiznah schrieb:


> ob blasc jetzt den Fehler auf der Spur ist oder nur däumchen dreht weil man nichts findet.



Zum Thema "Warum Antworten wir nicht auf jedes Posting" gab es bereits einen Beitrag.. ich werde den wieder pushen..


----------



## Xaiznah (31. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Warum Antworten wir nicht auf jedes Posting" gab es bereits einen Beitrag.. ich werde den wieder pushen..



link mal pls! bin zu faul zu suchen.


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=10029


----------



## Xaiznah (31. Mai 2007)

wieso ist der eigentlich nicht sticky?


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2007)

Xaiznah schrieb:


> wieso ist der eigentlich nicht sticky?



Weils da oben langsam unübersichtlich wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schokocross (31. Mai 2007)

also wenn ich das jetzt richtig deute wird dran gearbeitet aber atm gibts keine lösung?

PS: zam spamt rum, das off topic und im anderen forum teil wird rumgemekert wenns die user machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

